

Pieter Hintjens – Waka for GitHub Activity Art - drewnoakes
https://github.com/hintjens

======
drewnoakes
Hintjens is the primary author of ZeroMQ.

Waka is a fun Perl script of his that produces bitmap art in the GitHub user
contribution timeline.

[https://github.com/hintjens/waka](https://github.com/hintjens/waka)

~~~
drewnoakes
Actually Hintjens is the CEO of iMatix, the company behind ZeroMQ. The early
codebase was largely developed by Martin Sustrik.

